# OT: Generator Stator Repair



## Kirk_Wallace (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a generator stator that has a broken wire.The adjacent wires to the break had some varnish burned off. I was able to pry the affected wires away from the winding and I plan on coating them with Sprayon S00600 varnish. Then I need to figure out how to reconnect the break. I have magnet wire the same size that I could solder to the existing wire, but is regular solder appropriate for this? Thanks for any replies.
--------------
Kirk
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kirk_Wallace said:


> I have magnet wire the same size that I could solder to the existing wire, but is regular solder appropriate for this?


Hi Kirk,

Should be O.K. Be sure to insulate it well after repair and varnish it in place so it cannot wiggle around with vibration.

Regards,

major


----------



## Kirk_Wallace (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply major.

I have a picture of my repair here:
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/Homelite_4400/dcp_6679-1a.jpg

I cut an uninsulated butt crimp connector in half for the lap crimp connections saving me from soldering. Then used clear PVC heatshrink over the connections. I have a few coats of varnish on everything in the picture. I plan on waiting a day or two to bundle, wrap and varnish the bundle together. I'll test the generator before I do the bundling. I am a little worried about the varnish getting hardened enough before I do the bundling. I think real winders bake the windings, but I have no experience with that process.

The bushes just arrived in the mail, time to go play.
---------------
Kirk
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/


----------



## Kirk_Wallace (Nov 20, 2008)

The generator now works. If I get an EV motor with a bad winding in the future, now I'll have a better idea of how to fix it. If someone has a burnt motor, I'm in the market. Thanks.
--------------
Kirk
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/


----------

